# Reality TV and British music get knocked on their collective butts



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks can be deceiving as Simon Cowell found out

[youtube=object]ALQCkizx4UI[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

No kidding! it gave me chills, not the best voice ever, but so wonderful. Never judge a book by it's cover. We're so judgemental as a Race (the human race)


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great story. I hope she wins.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw this on another site, and when she was saying she was going to sing, I was thinking either she'll be really good, or she'll be horrible--the video wouldn't be posted if she was ordinary or even quite good, but she'd have to be towards one extreme or the other.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Old news already I'm afraid. She has a YouTube video of Cry Me A River that's just as good audio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5ETPG26ALE

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting how this thing has gone viral. Part of it is, of course, the sheer thrill of seeing snooty "talent judges" get knocked on their arses. Another part is the sheer art of her singing (and it's a very good and well-controlled/well-utilized vibrato she has). Another part, though, is clearly the sense of identification people have with a "regular person" who possesses more than the outer package might convey. It's a kind of "Look at me. *I'm *worthy too!" reaction.

Of course, you don't have to watch too much of any of the "Idol" shows to realize that the world is chock full of deluded individuals who express the same sentiment but don't possess anything remotely near Ms. Boyle's chops. So, while I am truly happy for her - and I did get a little "farklemt" watching her performance - and clearly Great Britain is swept away by this Cinderella story, it will spin out of control in short time. She will undoubtedly be swept away for an "extreme makeover" so as to make her "presentable" for marketing purposes, and I'm not quite sure that's who she is as a person. I think she woulod like to sing on a big stage, but at 48, she probably *does* want to go home to her cat at the end of the day. I don't say that in any demeanng way. She's a small-town gal who finds her contentment in small-town ways, and I'm not sure she is prepared for the schedule and lifestyle that might accompany being "discovered" by Simon Cowell. She seems like a very down to earth person, and I'd hate to see her chewed up and spit out by an industry that will eventually lose its interest in her as a commodity.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Interesting how this thing has gone viral.


Your timing was perfect on this. No sooner did I read your post than a friend popped up on IM with a "Have you seen this video?" message. Nicely done!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Interesting how this thing has gone viral. It's a kind of "Look at me. *I'm *worthy too!" reaction.
> 
> I think she woulod like to sing on a big stage, but at 48, she probably *does* want to go home to her cat at the end of the day.


I think that may be a big part of the appeal, she's a regualr person (with a great BIG voice) who at a very late age is realizing their dream. Who doesn't wish for that? how many of us found that which we are really good at? Most of us just slog away daily and here is this regular person seemingly finally realizing their dream. Well done I say! Only time will tell if it's a "careful what you wish for" scenario.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I think she woulod like to sing on a big stage, but at 48, she probably *does* want to go home to her cat at the end of the day.


Here's another spin... the kids are gone and now it's time for a career and possibly some pension cash. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Here's another spin... the kids are gone and now it's time for a career and possibly some pension cash. :sport-smiley-002:


Supposedly, never been married and no kids.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just to address the pink elephant in the room.....all this hype is because she's "homely", right?
Sad. As if theres any correlation between musical *ability* and looks.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

bobb said:


> Supposedly, never been married and no kids.


She says in an interview "Never been kissed"


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's nice to see something positive come out of crappy reality TV for once.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Just to address the pink elephant in the room.....all this hype is because she's "homely", right?
> Sad. As if theres any correlation between musical *ability* and looks.


Um....yes. Although to my mind she bears a striking resemblance to Helena Bonham Carter when she gets made up to be "working class"....albeit with a little more, um, stuffing. Once the "What Not to Wear" folks get hold of her, she'll come off a little different.

To be fair, it's also because she's rather timid and unassuming and past the point in life when most would consider beginning a stage career. But I guess if she was a bombshell, little of that would matter, would it?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

She needs to have a chat with Rita Macneil.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Bump... I think this kid  Will give Ms Boyle a run for her Money.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Remember this is the same TV show that brought us Paul Potts two years ago. The show likes to bring humble, shy singers out of the woodwork.


----------



## Stig O'Tracy (Apr 21, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Just to address the pink elephant in the room.....all this hype is because she's "homely", right?
> Sad. As if theres any correlation between musical *ability* and looks.



Politics has gone the same way, geez even real estate brokers have to have a glamour shot. There's no room for ugly people in the world anymore.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stig O'Tracy said:


> Politics has gone the same way, geez even real estate brokers have to have a glamour shot. There's no room for ugly people in the world anymore.


You're correct, not even for "ulgly" roles in movies. It's pretty sad when you have someone like Charliez Theron, being made ugly for a role. 

I'd like to see a show where they have the people "hidden" and judge their ability before you even see them!


----------

